# Shinobi Gatana



## MisterMike (Dec 8, 2004)

In Sanmyaku Vol. 1, Num 1, it is mentioned that the shinobi gatana was about 18 inches long. (I assume this is the blade length). My question is, was this a straight blade, curved or could it have been either?


----------



## Dale Seago (Dec 8, 2004)

Curved. . .the type used by Togakure ryu, at least.


----------



## MisterMike (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks. From this and other threads here, is it fair to assume there really were no straight swords employed by any of the ryu taught in the Bujinkan?

Any a tiny followup Q: What would the typical handle (tsuka) length be? I am assuming from the description it would be similar to the standard katana length so you could still use 2 hands.

Thanks!


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Dec 8, 2004)

In the Ninja Biken video by Hatsumi he shows a straight-bladed sword with a serrated edge that is referred to as a "destruction sword."


----------



## MisterMike (Dec 8, 2004)

Shizen Shigoku said:
			
		

> In the Ninja Biken video by Hatsumi he shows a straight-bladed sword with a serrated edge that is referred to as a "destruction sword."



Yea I saw a screengrab from that video. Interesting...


----------



## heretic888 (Dec 8, 2004)

Shizen Shigoku said:
			
		

> In the Ninja Biken video by Hatsumi he shows a straight-bladed sword with a serrated edge that is referred to as a "destruction sword."



I haven't seen the video in question, but was this weapon a ninja-to or a shikomi-zue??


----------



## Blind (Dec 8, 2004)

It did have a tsuba from memory, but I havn`t watched it in a long time.


----------



## Mountain Kusa (Dec 8, 2004)

It had a tsuba


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Dec 9, 2004)

*Heretic888: "I haven't seen the video in question, but was this weapon a ninja-to or a shikomi-zue??"*

Neither. The video showed the destruction sword and a shikomi zue - both straight blades - in addition to the "classic" ninjatou (shaped much like a katana - curve and everything - but with a shorter blade and longer handle, and a long saya to complete the illusion). All three were referred to as "ninja swords."

The feeling I got was that a ninja sword was not a particular item, but rather any sword used with ninja methods becomes a ninja sword.

Similar to my definition of ninja: ninja is as ninja does.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 9, 2004)

forgive my Ignorance...

Was the shikomi zue like a sword Cane?


----------



## heretic888 (Dec 9, 2004)

Shizen Shigoku said:
			
		

> *Heretic888: "I haven't seen the video in question, but was this weapon a ninja-to or a shikomi-zue??"*
> 
> Neither. The video showed the destruction sword and a shikomi zue - both straight blades - in addition to the "classic" ninjatou (shaped much like a katana - curve and everything - but with a shorter blade and longer handle, and a long saya to complete the illusion). All three were referred to as "ninja swords."
> 
> ...



Nicely put. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## heretic888 (Dec 9, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> forgive my Ignorance...
> 
> Was the shikomi zue like a sword Cane?



Yes. It was the "hidden blade" sword that appears as a walking stick or short staff when sheathed.

Its also not unique to "ninja" traditions, either.


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 9, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> forgive my Ignorance...
> 
> Was the shikomi zue like a sword Cane?


A three or four foot stick with a metal bar inside, not necessarily able to be "drawn" is also refered to as a "shikomi zue". It _looks_ like just a walking stick that could easily be cut through...but there's a surprise inside (kinda like "Cracker Jacks").


----------



## Don Roley (Dec 18, 2004)

Shizen Shigoku said:
			
		

> The video showed the destruction sword and a shikomi zue - both straight blades - in addition to the "classic" ninjatou (shaped much like a katana - curve and everything - but with a shorter blade and longer handle, and a long saya to complete the illusion). All three were referred to as "ninja swords."



I just watched the video today. The "destruction sword" is curved. From some angles, it may look straight. But if you watch as it is turned around you will see that it is indeed just like a regular sword. Most telling is when Hatsumi hands it back in its scabbard and you see it from a side on view. It looks no different than a normal katana.


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Dec 18, 2004)

I'll have to watch it again and look closer. Perhaps the serrated edge caused an optical illusion and made it look straighter than it was.


----------

